
Epic Games introduces direct payments on iOS (routing around iOS store payments) - tosh
https://twitter.com/ballmatthew/status/1293893660493455360
======
merricksb
Earlier submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24143346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24143346)

------
vollmarj
I'm curious how they even got this update to their app through the review
process. Apple never would have allowed it per the app store rules. I suppose
they are using some dynamic tech to push updates out to a build that already
cleared the review process?

~~~
akmarinov
Almost certainly, yeah. That's also a big violation that should see their
account being disabled.

If Apple was treating all developers the same, that is.

------
MBCook
Fortnite is BIG. Often the really big players get special deals from Apple
(Netflix, Amazon).

But this doesn’t seem to be a special deal. This seems like unilateral action.

It will be very interesting to see what happens next.

